# s13 Electric fan???



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

Hey i just got 2 electric fans from a g20, not sure what year. Ive got everything to wire it up with the thermostatic switch and electric mount kits for the 2 fans. But the only thing is I cant find out what the wire colors on the fans are. Ive got a yellow, blue, black, and green wire on each fan, so 4 wires per fan. Anyone know what these wire colors represent? thanks.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

If you take each wire and OHM it out using a multimeter on the wire and the other to the black lead...you will see that one is low speed will be higher resistance and thew other will be High speed with the low or zero ohms. one will be ground my bet black. and the yellow and blue most likely your speeds. the green maybe the input from your thermostatic switch. First check the black one one lead on the fan one on the body...metal....part of the fan motor. if it is 0 ohms this is your ground


----------



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

i checked the wires and they came out to about 1ohm and i tried different combinations and it still comes out to 1ohm. i also tried to power it up and the blue wire seems to be power and black is ground. and then i tried it different combinations and the fans speeds are the same.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

sort of odd, maybe try searching for g20 wiring diagrams on one of their forums, that would probably point you in the right direction. You could always wire them up one speed for now.


----------

